# :: ECS Tuning :: TTRS Exact-Fit Stainless Steel Brake Lines



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

If you spend time and money renewing your brake hardware and linings, you ought to consider upgrading to ECS Tuning Exact Fit brake hoses, and do the job right. These premium brake hoses are stronger, more durable, and better protected than the originals.

They are shielded in stainless steel mesh reinforcement, and coated with bright red vinyl for added protection. Available in various sets, our tailored hoses come with OE attachment fittings and sealing washers.

Finish the job: use ECS Exact Fit Brake Hoses.


*Improve Your Brake Performance!*

*Click HERE to order or for more information*



Fits:
AUDI TTRS 2009+

Let me know if you have any questions. 

Jason


----------

